# Mein kleiner Spielbericht (Gameplay/Environment/Items)



## Venax (23. August 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal meine Eindrücke festhalten… 

Ich war schon am Donnerstag auf der gamescon wollte aber abwarten was noch alles auf der Blizzcon bekannt gegeben bzw. näher erläutert wird und worüber es sich dann noch lohnt zu schreiben.

Mit 2.5 Stunden Wartezeit zählte ich noch zu den Glücklichen an dem Tag und gestern soll es ja noch schlimmer gewesen sein. Über die Messe an sich gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, außer dass ich sie ziemlich unspektakulär fand, hätte es nicht dieses eine Spiel gegeben für das ich angereist bin.

Gespielt habe ich einen WD – welche Skills er zur Verfügung hatte und was diese in den Monsterhorden angerichtet haben, wurde schon zur genüge erläutert. Vom Spielgefühl her war er eine Mischung aus einer Fire-Trapse und nem Nec (wie verwunderlich ^^). Ich werde mich jetzt auf die Dinge beschränken über die ich noch nicht allzu viel gelesen habe, die ich aber zumindest erwähnenswert finde.

*Gameplay*
Prinzipiell kam mir D3 um einiges schneller als D2 vor – in der kurzen Anspielzeit blieb natürlich wenig Zeit sich auf einen neuen Char einzustellen, aber sowohl Skill-Handling als auch die Monstermassen waren schon aus dem Grund der „Beschleunigung“ im Vergleich zu D2 eine größere Herausforderung -> ein absoluter Pluspunkt.
Der „Switch-Modus“ der rechten Maustaste durch Tab ist eine absolute Verbesserung und macht das Spiel noch flüssiger. Sehr schade fand ich, dass nur die Tasten 1 -5 mit Skills/Tränken belegt werden konnten. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das noch ändern wird. Wenn nicht wird man in einen sehr Großen Notstand kommen – gerade bei Summoner-Klassen wie dem WD. 
Wirklich gut gefällt mir auch der Kill-Count zur EXP-Steigerung, der aber schon sehr oft in anderen Berichten angesprochen wurde.

*Environment*
All diejenigen die zuvor gejammert haben, dass D3 zu bunt und hippie-esque wird, wurden meines Erachtens bei dieser Demo Lügen gestraft. Die Stimmung des Spieles ist absolut passend, selbst die Wüste hatte „dunklen Flair“ von dem Tempeln in den man runter konnte gar nicht zu sprechen. Die DesignerInnen scheinen sich die Kritikpunkte zu Herzen genommen zu haben. Für mich war die Stimmung absolut perfekt und passend für einen Titel der Diablo Reihe. 
Sehr gut hat mir auch die Interaktion mit der Umgebung gefallen – alte Bestandteile wurden übernommen – Kisten (no na ned), auch die Schreine kommen wieder (ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen zwar zwei angeklickt zu haben aber in dem „Stress“ auch ja so viel wie möglich mitzunehmen nicht wirklich auf deren Wirkung geachtet zu haben) aber auch neue Sachen wurden eingebaut wie mechanische Bestandteile (so konnte man z.B. durch klicken bei einem Bergwerk eine Kiste über einen Flaschenzug ans „Tageslicht“ befördern) aber auch die schon angekündigte Zerstörung der Umgebung konnte teilweise schon in den Anfangsstadien erlebt werden -> auch hier gilt: alles richtig gemacht!
Sehr gut hat mir auch gefallen, dass es jetzt in der oberen rechten Bildschirmecke eine Mini-Map gibt und die Große Karte zwar aktivierbar ist, aber nicht mehr so wie früher gezwungener Maßen die ganze Zeit transparent über dem Spielscreen liegen muss. Diese Änderung intensiviert meiner Meinung nach nur das Spielgefühl.

*Items*

_Equip_
Natürlich war die Dropchance bei dem Demo ordentlich in die Höhe geschraubt. Von mir gefunden wurden weiße/blaue/gelbe Items und ein grüner Helm. Allerdings war es mir nicht möglich diesen grünen Helm aufzuheben und bei dem hitzigen Erfahrungsaustausch mit meinem Freund als unsere Zeit an den Rechnern abgelaufen war, stellte sich heraus, dass auch er bei dem selbem Monster einen grünen Helm am Boden angezeigt bekommen hat und auch er ihn nicht aufheben konnte und er danach decayed war… keine Ahnung – Bug? Haben wir etwas falsch gemacht? wer weiß…

Wie die Paperdoll jetzt aufgebaut ist gefällt mir sehr gut – man hat einen schnellen Überblick was man hat – was man besser tragen sollte und das Vergleichen des gehorteten Equips fällt auch leichter.
Gott sei Dank wurde das „Tetris-System“ doch mit einigen Abstrichen übernommen, alles andere wäre auch sehr schade gewesen. 
Was mir an den Suffixen der von mir gefundenen Items sehr stark aufgefallen ist, war die Tatsache, dass „increases castingdamage per xx%“ (genaue Bezeichnung habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf) sehr häufig vertreten war. Vielleicht ist das der Demo geschuldet – wenn nicht kann man jetzt schon ablesen, dass der Schadensboost für Caster nicht so wie bei D2 über Skills (oder +Skills Items) generiert werden wird, sondern wie schon immer bei Melee-Chars über diese % Zahlen.

_Pots_
Obwohl die Heal-Pots ihren Weg zurückgefunden haben – den Mana-Pots war noch kein Comeback gegönnt. Allerdings war die Demo so ausgelegt, dass einem das Mana eigentlich gar nicht ausgehen konnte. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie das „System zur Manabeschaffung“ einfach noch nicht ausgetüftelt haben und es deswegen nicht implementiert wurde. Wenn es so bleiben würde… egal, das wird es nicht ^^
Neu an Pots sind mir vor allem zwei Sorten aufgefallen die Ressurection-Pots mit denen man Gruppenmitglieder an Ort und Stelle ressen kann und die Stat-Pots.
In einem anderen Bericht habe ich schon darüber gelesen, dass jemand einen Pot aufgehoben hat der +12 Str für 300 Secs gab. Ich hatte einen Pot der Str, Dex und noch irgendwas für 300 Sekunden gab. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt inwieweit diese Pots Relevanz haben werden (vor allem für PvP). Da es mir so erscheint, dass diese Pots genauso zufällige Suffixe haben wie etwa Magics stellt sich mir auch die Frage der Stapelbarkeit. Man wird zwar durch die Möglichkeit mehrere Backpacks zu haben deutlich mehr Stauraum besitzen – aber mal ehrlich wer will 50 Slots mit verschiedenen Pots füllen? 
Wirklich sinnvoll würde ich diese Pots zurzeit nur für selbsttragende Items finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hier kann ich mir gar keinen Reim darauf machen was Blizzard damit bezwecken will, bzw. inwieweit diese Pots überhaupt spielrelevant werden. 

_Gems_
Ich habe zwei Gems erbeutet (einen Rubin und einen Topas)vom Aussehen würde ich sagen sie waren vergleichbar mit chipped. Auch hier gilt, dass diese nicht mehr so wie früher nur einen Boni-Wert zur Verfügung stellen, sondern (lasst mich nicht lügen) 4 oder 5 (ich bin mir da nicht mehr ganz sicher).
Wie sich das weiterentwickeln wird bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt.

*Interface*
Wie oben schon erwähnt, gefällt mir die Neuerung bei der Map-Darstellung sehr gut. Die Toolbar hat noch ein wenig enttäuscht bis auf die „Switch-Funktion“ der rechten Maustastenbelegung. Questfeld und Paperdoll Darstellung sind wirklich gut und übersichtlich.


Ich denke das was mir am Wichtigsten war, aber in anderen Spielberichten mir noch ein wenig abgegangen sind, habe ich hier reinpacken können. (Wenn auch nur sehr kurz gehalten – es gäbe noch soooo viel mehr zu berichten.)

Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon auf die PvP-Möglichkeiten in D3 gespannt – das PvE ist schon wirklich rasant gestaltet. PvP wird bestimmt eine Sache für sich.

Nach ca 20 bis 30 Minuten anspielen kann ich jetzt schon mit Sicherheit sagen, dass Diablo3 das Spiel der Spiele wird und ich hoffe Blizzard schafft es nicht doch noch mich eines Besseren zu belehren.

So das war’s auch schon – kurz und bündig – wenn mir noch etwas einfällt, wird der Bericht ergänzt.


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Hört sich doch alles sau gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## spectrumizer (23. August 2009)

Danke für den Bericht. Klingt wirklich gut. Bin auch sehr auf den PvP-Teil gespannt.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (24. September 2009)

Na wenn das nicht hoffen lässt? Danke für deine Geduld/Bereitschaft den Bericht hier reinzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (27. September 2009)

Boah, ich wünschte ich könnte mit dir tauschen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

oh ja das wünschte ich auch :>


----------



## Zeqter (29. September 2009)

Diablo 3 leider bin ich nicht ganz so überzeugt davon, dass das Spiel wirklich so kostenlos sein wird, wie wir alle denken. Nichts ist im Leben kostenlos und selbst der Tod kostet das Leben. Von daher sehe ich das sehr skeptisch was Diablo 3 angeht und ich sage erst wirklich das es gut wird wenn ich die Endversion in den Händen halte und es selbst richtig spielen kann. Ich vertraue nicht umbedingt den Trailers und mich auf der Gamescon anzustellen war mir einfach zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (29. September 2009)

Zeqter schrieb:


> Diablo 3 leider bin ich nicht ganz so überzeugt davon, dass das Spiel wirklich so kostenlos sein wird, wie wir alle denken. Nichts ist im Leben kostenlos und selbst der Tod kostet das Leben. Von daher sehe ich das sehr skeptisch was Diablo 3 angeht und ich sage erst wirklich das es gut wird wenn ich die Endversion in den Händen halte und es selbst richtig spielen kann. Ich vertraue nicht umbedingt den Trailers und mich auf der Gamescon anzustellen war mir einfach zu blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso gehst du davon aus, dass diablo 3 kostenlos wird? oder beziehst du dich auf b-net? Da besteht die unwahrscheinliche Möglichkeit, dass es etwas kosten könnte, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Zeqter (29. September 2009)

Ich beziehe mich dabei auf monatliche Kosten wie wir es bei WoW kennen. Denken wir mal eine Sekunde wie ein Geschäftsunternehmer von Blizzard...ohne unterlassen dabei das fiese Grinsen, dass dabei entsteht wenn er sieht wieviele nach Diablo 3 Demos schreien, nach SC2 und nach WoW Catalysm und schlucken unseren gemeinsamen Hass auf solche Leute runter. Blizzard denkt zu aller erst an das Finanzielle, wie jede andere X-beliebige Firma sei das nun Orion die bestimmte Gegenstände verkauft oder der kleine Tante Emmaladen von nebenan. Und warum keine andere Geldmaschine erschaffen ? Was kann schon groß passieren - ich lasse die kosten von Diablo 3 bei 5€ im Monat, so dass niemanden auffällt, was wir für eine Kohle scheffeln. Bedenken wir die Wirtschaft in der wir gerade stecken und das der ESport schon viele Sponsoeren verloren hat und einige Spielefirmen pleite gegangen sind(z.B. die Firma die Sacred 2 gemacht hat, S2 wurde dann weiterverkauft wenn ich mich recht erinnere), so bin ich eher wie gesagt am Zweifeln ob unser Spielspaß nicht im Schatten der Geldgier stehen wird.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (29. September 2009)

Kann alles möglich sein. Aber dann wage ich mal zu behaupten dass die Diablo-Spielergemeinschaft nicht unerheblich schrumpfen wird.

WoW wird sowieso weiterhin die Melkkuh sein (bzw. die Spieler). Also finde ich, dass monatliche Kosten entbehrlich wären (im Falle von D3). Aber alles nur Vermutungen, Wünsche etc. Wenn's nach mir ginge, wäre D3 ja auch schon draußen und ich hätte nen persönlichen Sponsorvertrag (in flüssiger Form) der hiesigen Brauerei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

hey wenn D3 rauskommt hören sowieso n paar tausend mit wow auf (ich z.B. !)


----------

